# head swap in photoshop- lost cause?



## mstandefer (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello all,

I've always struggled with photoshop, for starters.  I need to know if this is even possible to fix.  The first photo (headswap 1) is "almost" the photo I want to use, but the older child towards the bottom of the photo looks miserable.  He is kind of smiling in headswap 1-2 and that works for me.  I'd ideally like to move his head on 1-2 onto 1.  Trying this myself has proved to be a disaster, as the head is angled a bit differently and it might be too small in second photo.  

I just want to know if this is hopeless.  Any suggestions welcome and feel free to edit.

Thanks!


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 4, 2018)

headswap

Joe

P.S. If raw files exist much better can be accomplished.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 4, 2018)

This is doable but, imo, not worth it.  The color balance is way off, the lighting is flat on the boy's faceand the boy's smile is totally unnatural. 
I suggest you start from scratch. Pose them more compactly so the boy isn't looking up at the glare-y sky and get a more natural smile.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 4, 2018)

Definitely a reshoot is best, but if these two are the only option you have, you can produce an acceptable (IMO) composite with minimal effort.  This was about 3 minutes; 10-15 min, starting with the raw files would achieve a significantly better result.


----------



## bianni (Nov 4, 2018)

I swapped just the mouth of the other photo because I liked his eyes on the no. 1. They are all looking at the camera.


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 5, 2018)

I was rushed this morning getting out of the house -- the head swap is the easy part. Don't think the head swap gets you much and a re-shoot is certainly indicated. The color in these JPEGs is so far off that they borders on unfixable. Need to get the WB controlled. If you have a raw file there's a reasonable WB target setting right there on the girl's foot.

Anyway, another option is to go with the first photo and turn his frown into at least a mild smile. Can't do anything about the look on Mom's face as she's just starting to think about what kind of excruciating pain she'd like to see inflicted on the person behind the camera.

Joe

headswap.jpg


----------

